# Why I prefer Chevy



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok maybe not a fair title... But still. 2013 Hyundai Sonata with 31k miles... And this is what starts happening on my way in to work today..

https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UW7c3kpgm2k


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

Yikes. 

Have You Understood Now Dog Ass Imports?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2015)

Well at least it's under warranty I hope.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well at least it's under warranty I hope.


Yeah, it has a 5/60, 10/100 warranty.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, looks like this should be interesting. On my way to dealer, it started making a noise I would compare to a belt slipping while also rubbing two pieces of metal together. I'm all but convinced a bearing is out down in the bottom end. At least it's getting towed to the dealership for free. Should be interesting juggling life with a single vehicle until it's fixed or I get a loaner.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

That sounds like blowby from a bad valve


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2015)

I hooked my tuner up and pulled p0014 which indicates an issue with timing... It has that stupid constant variable timing crap that alters the timing through the rpm range. My guess is that the control valve is jacked up causing the timing to be off. And the squeaking noise is hopefully a pulley. I hope the dealer looks at it quick.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2015)

Bummer Jonathan Whatever it is it doesn't sound good. I would think the dealer would give you a loaner if they can't fix it right away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2015)

They determined it was a rod bearing. Apparently a common issue that Hyundai tries very hard to avoid fixing. I guess they're taking pictures of the valve train to try and make up an excuse not to fix.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2015)

_Mr. Hall, the malfunction is not covered under the warranty because we have determined you were using the accelerator pedal while the engine was running._ 

Hopefully they do the right thing and fix it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2015)

Get it fixed and then get rid of it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Get it fixed and then get rid of it!


Yeah, that's the plan. They rented us an Altima until it's fixed at least.

Wife wants a Traverse. Probably trade it in on one, then trade the Tahoe in for a Sierra 2500


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah, that's the plan. They rented us an Altima until it's fixed at least.
> 
> Wife wants a Traverse. Probably trade it in on one, then trade the Tahoe in for a Sierra 2500


I do love my 2013 gmc sierra 1500 pick up, I haven't had one problem with it, and I mean nothing!


----------



## justallan (Sep 15, 2015)

That really suck! I hope you can get something worked out without getting beat up to badly by the dealer.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 16, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I do love my 2013 gmc sierra 1500 pick up, I haven't had one problem with it, and I mean nothing!


Yeah, I grew up around Chevy... I've had an S-10, Colorado, Sierra, and Tahoe... and have been very pleased with them. And Chevy/GMC actually stands behind their vehicles. Only issue I had was with my colorado... and it was very likely a result of me being a little too hard on it (teenage years). Had to have the head replaced under warranty, and the dealer didn't give me one bit of grief over it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2015)

I had an s10 zr2 and loved that truck too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 17, 2015)

Dealership called me today. Hyundai approved a replacement engine under warranty. Not sure why they can't just replace the bearings, and possibly the crank... But it's getting fixed at no cost so I don't care. As soon as I can find my wife a new vehicle, it's gone.

That was the best news I've heard in a couple days. One of the twins was admitted to the hospital last night because of some respiratory issues. Keeping her tonight too, but hopefully releasing tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## justallan (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your little girl being in the hospital. I hope the best for her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Hate to hear that Jonathan. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2015)

Bless her heart -- hope she gets well soon. I know what it feels like to have a little girl in the hospital.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 17, 2015)



Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

Awe, poor little girl, it's no fun being sick. Hope she's feeling better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2015)

P.S. Good news about the vehicle though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, just as an update... Fridge kicked the bucket on Thursday. Got a replacement on Saturday. Picked up car on Saturday. A/C went out yesterday. Had someone come look today, coil is leaking in air handler. Looking at about $600 at a minimum to fix it. Cheap Tappan units (we have separate units for upstairs and downstairs... only downstairs is messed up at the moment). Considering just getting a home equity loan and replacing both of them... just sucks because we were hoping to sell the house, but I don't want to lose that much equity right before we sell. At the same time, I can't sell a house without air conditioning and expect to get any kind of half decent price for it. Argh

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2015)

Damn man - you can't buy a break. They say bad things come in threes. so your done. Thats the upside! The car, The fridge and the A/C. Now its someone else's turn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

This might not help your spirits much Jon, but believe me guys my age have been there more than once and guess what - there's always something no matter how much money you may or may never have. Even when you're debt-free, if you have as many kids and grand kids and nieces and nephews as I do there's always someone to worry about or bury or even the occasional _"Can you bail me out of jail again Kevin?" .... " Yes I can but I will not dumbass get a grip on your life." _

Here's the part that probably won't help, just a reminder that, that precious little girl of yours is fine. Your whole family is fine and healthy and a guy like you can't be kept down for long. It's all good man. You know all this you just needed to vent. We're here for you man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Your whole family is fine


Yep... that's what I have kept telling myself. Just been a CRAPPY couple of weeks. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

